# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Kinnaree Gourmet Thai Restaurant (Bangkok) - Nhà Hàng ở Thái Lan

## nguyetnt

Kinnaree (hay Kinnari) trong thần thoại Thái Lan là hình tượng của một tiên nữ nữa người nữa chim: phần trên của cơ thể là người, còn phần dưới là chim (cho phép Kinnaree có thể bay lại giữa thế giới con người với thế giới thần bí). Đến Thái Lan, du khách có thể bắt gặp hình tượng Kinnaree tại nhiều điểm du lịch như: Galyani Vadhana, Wat Phra Kaew… hay có thể tận mắt thấy các Kinnaree bay lại trong show diễn tại Siam Niramit.


Bên cạnh ý nghĩa trên, Kinnaree còn là tên của một nhà hàng rất nổi tiếng tại Bangkok, Thái Lan – Kinnaree Gourmet Thai Restaurant.
Kinnaree Gourmet Thai Restaurant nằm tại 43 Sukhumvit Soi 8, Klongtoey 10110 (thuộc trung tâm Bangkok), chỉ cần bắt một chuyến Skytrain là bạn đã có thể đến được Kinnaree để thưởng thức ẩm thực tại đây (Asok Skytrain station).
Kinnaree Gourmet Thai Restaurant được thành lập năm 2006, chuyên phục vụ các món ăn truyền thống Thái Lan. Khuôn viên của Kinnaree tựa như một khu vườn xinh xắn với những ngôi nhà nằm xen kẻ (là nhà hàng) tạo nên điều đó rất thi vị và cổ điển, sẽ là rất thú vị nếu thực khách chọn cho mình một thứ đồ uống nhẹ để thưởng thức tại quầy cocktail bar trước khi vào nhà hàng dùng bữa.


Cocktail bar
Nhà hàng Kinnaree Gourmet Thai là nơi được lựa chọn để tổ chức buổi Farewell dinner của chuyến FAMtrip Thái Lan.
Dù trước đó Tùng Lâm đã có dịp thưởng thức nhiều món ăn truyền thống Thái Lan nhưng những món ăn tại Kinnaree Gourmet Thai luôn làm Lâm thấy hấp dẫn: từ cách trình bày, cho đến hương vị…








Liên hệ
43 Sukhumvit Rd., Soi 8 Klongtoey, Bangkok 10110
Tel :0-2256-0328
Fax: 0-2256-0345
Kinnaree Thai Restaurant
Giờ mở cửa
Mở cửa từ Thứ hai tới Chủ nhật
Phục vụ buổi trưa từ 11.00 sáng đến 3.00 chiều
Phục vụ buổi tối từ 6 giờ chiều đến 12 giờ đêm
Tags: Bangkok, Kinnaree Gourmet Thai Restaurant 



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------


## h20love

chưa ăn món Thái bao giờ

----------


## andynguyen

Nhà hàng này rất tuyêt vời. Mình đã ăn một lần rồi, phong cách chuyên nghiệp và lịch sự.

----------


## dungntn

món ăn Thái cũng khó ăn lắm

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn thì hấp dẫn thật đó, nhưng thấy bảo món Thái khó ăn lắm. Không phải ai cũng ăn được.

----------


## dung89

cách trình bày đẹp mắt nhỉ

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Món ăn thái không biết sẽ như thế nào nhỉ

----------

